# Coopers 98 Vintage Ale



## Back Yard Brewer (19/9/09)

Found this one 2 weeks ago, selling in a sleepy little place called the Greenock. The Greenock Creek Tavern to be exact. Just happened to be cruising through with the wife and kids and picked up a roady. Got down the road (10km's) before I opened it and realised f**k that it was 1998 vintage 1st batch!!! Managed to find out they still had an unopend carton sitting in their cellar. Bought the bloody lot. Great beer. If anyone comes across some that have been cellared correctly, give it a go. Unique.

BYB


----------



## Adamt (19/9/09)

I had one of those a couple of years ago, was sitting in a bar fridge at a pub and I spotted it, the bartender was happy to "get rid of it" (only one bottle).

All I remember was that it was porty, malty and delish.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/9/09)

Adamt said:


> I had one of those a couple of years ago, was sitting in a bar fridge at a pub and I spotted it, the bartender was happy to "get rid of it" (only one bottle).
> 
> All I remember was that it was porty, malty and delish.




All of the above. Still got eight to go  


BYB


----------



## Adamt (19/9/09)

You should save a 6-pack and a loose stubbie for another 10 years.... taste the loose stubby and if it's turned to rubbish, sell the 6-pack for big profit.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/9/09)

Adamt said:


> You should save a 6-pack and a loose stubbie for another 10 years.... taste the loose stubby and if it's turned to rubbish, sell the 6-pack for big profit.




Actually rang Oddbins Wine Auctions last week. Quite often they have Vintage Ale for auction but I was told they were not taking anymore 98 or 99 because they were past it. Well that was according to feedback from winning bidders. I reckon because mine have been cellared correctly that is why they are tasting great. Will be combing the Oddbins catalogue more often. They normally sell older vintages or most for around $60-$70 a carton.

BYB


----------



## Kodos (19/9/09)

Actually got an unopened carton of Batch One vintage in my folks' cellar - we'd tried some of another carton of it several years ago and weren't too impressed - maybe it got over a "hump" of sorts and has started to get better! Might have to crack it open when I'm next over there and see.

I do remember that when still fresh, the Batch One wasn't nearly as nice as the more recent Vintages when fresh - and was surprised to see they're selling the latest Vintage on tap at Adelaide Airport!


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/9/09)

The '98 would have to be good to better the '08. Tried a '08 stubbie 2 weeks ago and I thought it was better than the '07. More balanced, very impressive and worthwhile cellering IMHO.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/9/09)

Unfortunatly for me, my local is getting a keg of 09 Vintage to put on Tap....He is going to crack it in December..


He already has a room upstairs for me to stay.... h34r: 


Oh the shame of having to help the owner's get thru a keg of Vintage..


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (19/9/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Unfortunatly for me, my local is getting a keg of 09 Vintage to put on Tap....He is going to crack it in December..
> 
> 
> He already has a room upstairs for me to stay.... h34r:
> ...




It would be great if they could cellar it for a couple years.

BYB


----------

